# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  ηλεκτρικο παραθηρο

## black arrow

για σας συναδερφοι! εχω ενα  citroen *xsara* και το ηλεκτρικο παραθηρο του οδηγου σταματησε να λυτουργει. θα το θεωρουσα καμενο και θα το αλαζα ανα δεν με παραξενευε ο τροποσ που σταματησε : περασε ενα διαστημα στο οποιο εκανε κενα. δηλαδη παταγα  να ανοιξει και δεν ανοιγε αλα την επομενη μερα μου δουλεψε κανονικα. αυτο εγυνε για αρκετεσ φορες. ετσι σκευτηκα πως αν καιγοτανε απλα δεν θα κσαναδουλευε. με αυτη την συμπεριφορα ομως ειπα μηπωσ ειναι καμια καλοδιοση η καπιοσ πικνωτης του μοτερ (δεδομενου οτι το εχω ξαναλαξει και εβαλα μεταχειρισμενο). να σημειωσω πως πατοντας το κουμπι ακουγετε καπιο τσικ στο μοτερ αλα δεν γυρναει.

να σας ευχαριστησω εκ των προτερων για την οποια βοηθεια ανεξαρτητου αποτελεσματος.

(συγνωμη για πιθανα ορθογραφικα αλα ποτε δεν εμαθα...  :Tongue2: )

----------


## FILMAN

Τουλάχιστον αντί για "σ" βάζε στο τέλος "ς", και αντί για "κσ" βάζε "ξ"!

Τα μοτέρ συνεχούς δεν έχουν πυκνωτές εκκινήσεως / λειτουργίας.

Αν τη στιγμή που πατάς το κουμπί και ακούς το "τσικ" σπρώξεις το τζάμι προς τα κάτω με το χέρι, ανοίγει;

----------


## nyannaco

Πολλά θα μπορούσε να είναι, διακόπτης, καλωδίωση, μοτέρ, μηχανισμός... σαν πρώτο βήμα θα έβγαζα την ταπετσαρία και θα έλεγχα αν πάιρνει ρεύμα το μοτέρ πατώντας το διακόπτη. Εκτός αν βγάζοντας την ταπετσαρία δεις εμφανή ζημιά στο μηχανισμό (σπασμένο ή εκτός θέσης γρανάζι ή κατι τέτοιο).

----------


## FILMAN

Να προτείνω και μια άλλη πιο εύκολη πρώτη δοκιμή;

Καλύτερα βράδυ, με σβηστή μηχανή και με αναμμένη την πλαφονιέρα της οροφής (το κλειδί όμως σε τέτοια θέση ώστε να δουλεύουν τα παράθυρα), πάτα το κουμπί του παραθύρου. Αν μαζί με το "τσικ" χαμηλώνει η πλαφονιέρα, έχεις πιθανότατα μηχανικό, όχι ηλεκτρικό πρόβλημα...

----------


## nyannaco

> Να προτείνω και μια άλλη πιο εύκολη πρώτη δοκιμή;
> 
> Καλύτερα βράδυ, με σβηστή μηχανή και με αναμμένη την πλαφονιέρα της οροφής (το κλειδί όμως σε τέτοια θέση ώστε να δουλεύουν τα παράθυρα), πάτα το κουμπί του παραθύρου. Αν μαζί με το "τσικ" χαμηλώνει η πλαφονιέρα, έχεις πιθανότατα μηχανικό, όχι ηλεκτρικό πρόβλημα...


Σωστό!  :Wink:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κάτι τέτοιο είχα πάθει σε άλλη μάρκα αυτοκίνητο . δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει σε όλα τα μοντέλα . π.χ. αν έχεις πατήσει τα κουμπιά άτσαλα για το (άνοιγμα / κλείσιμο κάποιο αριθμό δευτερολέπτων παρατεταμένα κτλ) έχουν μια σχετική εντολο/κωδικοποίηση από πλακέτα ελέγχου να αλλάζει ο τρόπος συμπεριφοράς . (όταν και αφού είδα ότι δεν μου δούλευε το παράθυρο) πατάς παρατεταμένα για αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα το κουμπί (υποτίθεται να ανοίξει το παράθυρο) και μετά το αφήνεις (πήρε το νόημα της εντολής η πλακέτα).... στην συνέχεια με το επόμενο πάτημα "ως εκ θαύματος " άνοιξε . Αν είναι από τέτοια περίπτωση.

----------


## black arrow

ευχαριστς για τις απαντισεις σας.

Φιλιππε τα ‘‘κσ‘‘ ειναι κουσουρι που μου αφισανε τα greeklis...

επισεις δωκιμασα αυτο που ειπες με την μπλαφονιερα και επεφτε ο φοτισμος επομενος να περιμενω καπιο μηχανικο προβλημα?
αν το μοτερ δουλευει με + - και το - εχει προβλημα στο καλοδιο(δεν κανει επαφη) επομενως εχει συνδεση μονο το + θα παρατηρουσα παλι την πτωση φοτισμου στην μπλαφονιερα?

----------


## black arrow

πετρο το δωκιμασα αυτο που λεσ αλα δεν ειδα καπιο αποτελεσμα

----------


## black arrow

αν καποις συναδελφος ξερει μπορει να μου πει που θα βρω μηχανισμο να αλαξω σε περιπτωση που δεν επισκευαζετε ??

----------


## johnkou

Στο δικο μου με παρομοιο προβλημα ποτε δουλευε ποτε οχι (xsara1) πισω παραθυρα ηταν διακοπτες,καθαρισμος με γυαλοχαρτο εφτιαξαν αλλα κανουν κολπα οποτε καποια στιγμη θελουν αλλαγη και καλωδια κοβονται στην πορτα μουχε πει φιλος ηλεκτρολογος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> επισεις δωκιμασα αυτο που ειπες με την μπλαφονιερα και επεφτε ο φοτισμος επομενος να περιμενω καπιο μηχανικο προβλημα?


Βγάλε τον κερατά έξω (το μοτέρ) και δοκίμασε απευθείας στα 380V εμμ εννοώ στα 12V, αν και στον αέρα σου κάνει νούμερα είναι το ίδιο το μοτέρ. Αν όχι τότε μένουν άλλα 2 πιθανά προβλήματα π.χ. οι ντίζες/μηχανισμοί ζορίζουν και φρακάρουν κτλ και τέλος μετράς αν η τάση προς το μοτέρ (συνδεδεμένο κανονικά με το κύκλωμα του αυτοκινήτου ) δεν είναι κανονική (οπότε εξετάζεις κομμένα καλώδια / διακόπτες/ μπαταρία)

----------


## nyannaco

> επισεις δωκιμασα αυτο που ειπες με την μπλαφονιερα και επεφτε ο φοτισμος επομενος να περιμενω καπιο μηχανικο προβλημα?


Λογικά ή μοτέρ ή μηχανισμός. Βγάλε την ταπετσαρία, και αν είναι ο μηχανισμός μπορεί να φανεί και αμέσως, με γυμνό μάτι. Αν δεν δεις κάτι, κάνε αυτό που είπε ο Πέτρος.

----------


## FILMAN

> επισεις δωκιμασα αυτο που ειπες με την μπλαφονιερα και επεφτε ο φοτισμος επομενος να περιμενω καπιο μηχανικο προβλημα?
> αν το μοτερ δουλευει με + - και το - εχει προβλημα στο καλοδιο(δεν κανει επαφη) επομενως εχει συνδεση μονο το + θα παρατηρουσα παλι την πτωση φοτισμου στην μπλαφονιερα?


Είτε το + είτε το - είναι κομμένο δεν θα περάσει ρεύμα από το μοτέρ και δεν θα χαμηλώσει η πλαφονιέρα. Δοκίμασες να το βοηθήσεις με το χέρι ταυτόχρονα με το πάτημα του κουμπιού να δεις αν θα κατέβει το τζάμι;

----------


## black arrow

μηλησα με ενα φηλο μου που κσερει κατι περισσοτερο και μου ειπε μαλον διακοπτης. σημερα το πρωι ανοιξα το διακοπτη και προσπαθησα με πολιμετρο να δω αν δουλευουν οι επαφες. ομως απο χαζομαρα καπου πρεπει να βραχικυκλωσε και εβγαλε λιγο καπνο το καλοδιακι. μετα παρατηρησα οτι δεν ερχετε καν ρευμα στον διακοπτη (μετα το ωραχικυκλωμα). υπεθεσα οτι καπια ασφαλια θα εκαψε γιατι δεν παει ταση ουτε στο δεξι παραθυρο. (δεν ξερω αν διακοπηκε η ταση απο το βραχικυκλωμα η απο κομενο καλοδιο δεδομενου οτι ανοιξα και την ταπετσαρια για να δω το μιχανισμο). Τωρα ανοιγοντας την ταπετσαρια ολα φανικαν οκ. δεν ειχε ουτε καπια μαυριλα ουτε μυριζε καμενο. το προβλημα ειναι πως ο μηχανισμος δεν βγανει ευκολα γιατι οταν το πηγα να μου βαλουνε ενα μεταχειρισμενο επιδη ητανε απο peugeot το δεσανε στο σασι με ΠΡΙΤΣΙΝΙΑ.

----------


## black arrow

φιλιπε δοκιμασα να το βοηθησω αλα τιποτα. δεν κουνιεται.

----------


## black arrow

ηθελα να ρωτισω στο βραχικυκλωμα καιγωνται οι ασφαλιες η υπαρχει περιπτωση να καψει το μηχανισμο και στην περιπτωση αυτη το μοτερ?

----------


## nyannaco

Η ασφάλεια καίγεται.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> μηλησα με ενα φηλο μου που κσερει κατι περισσοτερο και μου ειπε μαλον διακοπτης.



Κόκκινη κάρτα λόγω παραβίασης του Νόμου #11 παραπάνω ... και 6μηνη αποβολή από το άθλημα.
Ψάξε τώρα σε κάποιο κουτί που περιέχει όλες τις ασφάλειες ποια κάηκε . Και κάνε προπόνηση με το #11. 
Αν δεν βγαίνει το μοτέρ (με τα πιρτσίνια) θα έχει κάπου συνδέσμους κλιπσάκια για να δοκιμάσεις απευθείας το μοτέρ (για λίγο και λίγα δευτερόλεπτα)

----------


## black arrow

ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντισεισ σας.

πετρο αυριο το πρωι θα το λισω ολο το αμαξι γιατι και παλιοτερα μου ειχε κοψει καλοδιο. θα τα κοψω και τα πιρτσινια να δοκιμασω το μοτερ ετσι κι αλιος αν δεν λιτουργισει για αλαγη θα παει ποσο χειροτερο να γινει. θα στηλω να σας πω αν κολισω πουθενα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> πετρο αυριο το πρωι θα το λισω ολο το αμαξι


κατάλαβα , θα μας κατεβάσεις καμιά μηχανή ή τις μπιέλες για να βρεις γιατί δεν ανοίγει το παράθυρο   :Lol: 

Ο οδοντίατρος πρώτα φυσάει ένα ένα τα δόντια σου για να δει σε ποιο από όλα θα κάνεις "αααααα" (και είναι αυτό που σου πρότεινα να δοκιμάσεις απευθείας το μοτέρ) 
Τώρα εσύ που άκουσες τον φίλο σου να λέει " βγάλε του όλα τα δόντια " (που σου είπε μάλλον διακόπτης) για να δεις πότε θα κάνει "αααααα" ... είμαστε εκτός τόπου και χρόνου.

----------


## Gregpro

Ελπιζω  να  μην  εβγαλες  το  μηχανισμο.Ενα  πολυ  συχνο  προβλημα  ειναι  να  χαλαρωνει  το  ηλεκτρικο  βυσμα,να  μην  κανει  επαφη  και  με  ενα  τρανταγμα  την  αλλη  μερα  να  δουλευει.

----------


## black arrow

για σας και παλι. οχι δεν το εβγαλα ολο. το μοτερ δουλευει επομενος θελει αλαγη μονο ο γρυλλος. αν ειχα καπιο γκαραζ θα το εκανα μονος μου αλα δυστιχος δεν εχω. οποτε θα παει στο συνεργειο του γυτονα..

ευχαριστω για τις πολιτιμες συμβουλες σας.

----------

